# ADBA conditioned bullies?



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know some ppl have had dual registered bullies. I am not trying to start anything about what the dogs are registered with, but I'm curious if anyone gas conditioned their bullies ADBA style? If so, post pics if you can. I'm curious what's out there.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Maggies Old Razors Edge and Gaff. PitterStaff in my book. We flirt pole twice a day, do alot of tugging and walks. I've always had gamebred dogs and purchased her for he athletic parents that weren't overdone. She has drive like my gamebreds. Wears me out everyday, but I love it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

She's beautiful


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 that's going to be hard because no matter how conditioned a bully is they are structurally bred differently than your ADBA game bred dog. You have some bully/game bred mixes some people like to breed game blood into bullies or you have some bully's who have more staff blood in them up close so they can come close to an adba style dog structure wise but typically a bully is going to be wide and much larger so no matter how conditioned the dog is it won't pass for an adba style dog. I can't think of any conditioned bully's I have seen that would be able to compete and win against an adba conditioned game bred dog. I have seen conditioned bully's that looked nice proportionate and not overdone though.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Mach0 that's going to be hard because no matter how conditioned a bully is they are structurally bred differently than your ADBA game bred dog. You have some bully/game bred mixes some people like to breed game blood into bullies or you have some bully's who have more staff blood in them up close so they can come close to an adba style dog structure wise but typically a bully is going to be wide and much larger so no matter how conditioned the dog is it won't pass for an adba style dog. I can't think of any conditioned bully's I have seen that would be able to compete and win against an adba conditioned game bred dog. I have seen conditioned bully's that looked nice proportionate and not overdone though.


I definately understand. I'm looking more on the conditioned side more so than structure. 
My boy Is ADBA registered but I plan on registering him with the abkc. Now I might keep the ADBA registry and compete In wp. I don't know yet. It might be fun. I was personally thinking of conditioning down. I read up on Rio's website about " the keep" and I thought it would be nice to condition him down to ADBA style condition. Of course that means he might get to about 50-55lbs( currently 65 lbs). I know it takes alot. But I know I won't have squat on the ADBA dogs yet I hate FAT dogs!!!!! So I was curious if anyone took their bullies conditioning to this extent.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooney has bully blood and has competed and won in adba show.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep your dog conditioned to its bone structure. You can keep any dog in shape and conditioned. I have seen alot of bully people get their dogs wicked skinny trying to make them look like ADBA dogs when their structure just isn't meant for it.

My dogs are UKC style dogs and do have RE lines but stay in very good shape with out going to far.


































Stack is a large boned dog. If I take more weight off him he looks unhealthy. I keep him at a weight for his structure, but he does need more toning


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooney has some old RE in him not much. But to say a bulliy or staffy mix can not be conditioned or compete is crazy.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rudy I didn't say they couldn't compete or couldn't be conditioned but trying to compete with an ADBA conformed conditioned dog(Game bred dog) is a whole different ball game than competing in the UKC or ABKC where they more so belong because they fit their standards better the standards for the UKC and ADBA are like night and day. There are like I said SOME bullies who have some staffy or game blood thrown in them so they are closer to the adba standard than your typical bully. But the dogs that place in adba show's are your typical game bred 30-45 lb dogs. That's just being real. The people I know who show in the ADBA have little game bred dogs they don't own bullies if they do they don't show them in the ADBA. I know people who do own bullies and they compete in the UKC or the ABKC. Every registry has a standard if you want to title your dog you should compete with a registry where your dog conforms to their standard. JMO


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Mach0 that's going to be hard because no matter how conditioned a bully is they are structurally bred differently than your ADBA game bred dog. You have some bully/game bred mixes some people like to breed game blood into bullies or you have some bully's who have more staff blood in them up close so they can come close to an adba style dog structure wise but typically a bully is going to be wide and much larger so no matter how conditioned the dog is it won't pass for an adba style dog. I can't think of any conditioned bully's I have seen that would be able to compete and win against an adba conditioned game bred dog. I have seen conditioned bully's that looked nice proportionate and not overdone though.


Sorry reading this the first time made it seem as if you were saying a dog with bully blood could not compete in ADBA.

"Every registry has a standard if you want to title your dog you should compete with a registry where your dog conforms to their standard. JMO"

Because if so I would like t say I have competed in only 6 shows with my boy and have seen alot of the same dogs many of witch are tight bred off of game lines. and I sit just shy of titling my dog so i feel just fine in the ADBA. now i don't have as much blood as other bully type dogs. But if dog men as your self saw Dooneys ped you would call him a bully. But he does just fine and it doesn't bother us.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Some great looking dogs in this thread. I agree completely with American_pit13.... with keeping weight in standards with the dogs structure. I have seen some American Bullies who just looked skinny and out of proportion for their body type.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> I definately understand. I'm looking more on the conditioned side more so than structure.
> My boy Is ADBA registered but I plan on registering him with the abkc. Now I might keep the ADBA registry and compete In wp. I don't know yet. It might be fun. I was personally thinking of conditioning down. I read up on Rio's website about " the keep" and I thought it would be nice to condition him down to ADBA style condition. Of course that means he might get to about 50-55lbs( currently 65 lbs). I know it takes alot. But I know I won't have squat on the ADBA dogs yet I hate FAT dogs!!!!! So I was curious if anyone took their bullies conditioning to this extent.


I hear you competing in weight pull is a lot different than competing in conformation shows. With your dog you don't want to look at getting him down to a certain weight you want to condition him to his keep weight without loosing muscle remember muscle weighs more than fat the goal is to tone and maintain muscle mass if your dog is already overweight yes you will see the dog loose weight as you start to work on conditioning him. I don't care if a dog is 100 lbs if it's a conditioned 100lbs the dog is at it's best conditioned shape.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> Sorry reading this the first time made it seem as if you were saying a dog with bully blood could not compete in ADBA.
> 
> "Every registry has a standard if you want to title your dog you should compete with a registry where your dog conforms to their standard. JMO"
> 
> Because if so I would like t say I have competed in only 6 shows with my boy and have seen alot of the same dogs many of witch are tight bred off of game lines. and I sit just shy of titling my dog so i feel just fine in the ADBA. now i don't have as much blood as other bully type dogs. But if dog men as your self saw Dooneys ped you would call him a bully. But he does just fine and it doesn't bother us.


Rudy your dog is the exception because your dog does conform to the adba standard conformation wise .... like I was saying some do fall within the standard regardless of how they are bred. I am saying in general you need to look at how your dog conforms to the registry standard when competing typically a bully does not meet the adba standards because of how they were bred structurally. That's all I am saying we are not talking about pedigree's because in conformation show's pedigree's don't determine anything they are looking at the dogs overall appearance and structure and judging the dog according to the registry standards and how they look in the show ring.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Rudy your dog is the exception because your dog does conform to the adba standard conformation wise .... like I was saying some do fall within the standard regardless of how they are bred. I am saying in general you need to look at how your dog conforms to the registry standard when competing typically a bully does not meet the adba standards because of how they were bred structurally. That's all I am saying we are not talking about pedigree's because in conformation show's pedigree's don't determine anything they are looking at the dogs overall appearance and structure and judging the dog according to the registry standards.


To true. Sorry I get so defensive I have had a a lot of people give me a tough time about how he is bred. But I just say this "is" conformation. Again I did not mean to come off crazy. My next dog will probably be 100 percent game because I do perfer the build on this type of dog better. Back on topic here is Zoey she is 75% RE.
















these are old pics if I can find new ones I'll post them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I understand I am not one to judge anyone for what they choose to feed .. If someone asks a question I will answer it to the best I can truthfully without putting someone else's pet down. Both of your dogs are good looking regardless of bloodlines. They look well taken care of and loved which is all that really matter's.


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome bullies everyone...heres some older pics of cali..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Some nice dogs. Safe to say none are over done bullies lol.
I'll make a thread once I get my boy to where I like.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

razor52 said:


> Awesome bullies everyone...heres some older pics of cali..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> razor52 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome bullies everyone...heres some older pics of cali..
> ...


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is few few of Krusher..Im going to drop 5lbs off him and see what the judges think then


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

atxwheeler said:


> Here is few few of Krusher..Im going to drop 5lbs off him and see what the judges think then


Very nice looking boy. How old is he?


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

11months He is just now started to get his tone...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't think he was finished filling out yet. I think he will look awesome when he's finished growing. I'd suggest going by eye as well as shooting for a particular weight target. I was going to say he doesn't look like he has 5lbs to spare but then I realised I was thinking of kilos. You Americans and your imperial measurements!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooney after some drag sledding.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Very nice. ^^


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah Dooney looks great Rudy do you run him on a mill? Or do you do mostly hand walking and drag weight for conditioning?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yeah Dooney looks great Rudy do you run him on a mill? Or do you do mostly hand walking and drag weight for conditioning?


I want to know too. He looks awesome.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All of these dogs look awsome. I tink all of you are doing a great job with conditioning them. Dooney is a super looking I can why he is close to titleing.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Yeah Dooney looks great Rudy do you run him on a mill? Or do you do mostly hand walking and drag weight for conditioning?


Hand walk bout 4 miles a day it is tough on a big ol boy like myself. I made a carpet mill for the winter months but have not used it thought it might make him to bulky. we drag sled light weight for miles as well to try to keep the lean muscle on. Day that I drag sled we don't walk as much. Thats it.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are some pics I dug up of my boy. I wouldn't say I condition him ADBA style, I more along the lines simply feed him ADBA style :


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NesOne said:


> Here are some pics I dug up of my boy. I wouldn't say I condition him ADBA style, I more along the lines simply feed him ADBA style :


THAT IS ONE GOOD LOOKING DOG!!!!! :goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Just the opposite... 
game bred APBTs that get the bully stigma .. 
Pictured on pg 151 of "the Truth About the American Pit Bull Terrier" (Stratton) according to many out there in the streets and online this dog is considered a BLUE and a BULLY LOL.get outta here. Slate blue with white chest. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [36613] :: ST B'S CHER CHER LA FEMME

alot of (fools) =D think this is a bully and I have heard of people wanting to breed there bullies to this dog; rofalao... just to continue breeding bully. whatevesONLINE PEDIGREES :: [135335] :: FREAKY DEAC

I love this big bitch... shes not small.. LOL would be a pig killing or bear bitting machine... unconditioned shes THICK... and all too many have thought or said thats a bully, LOL get it straight. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1095] :: *SOUTHERN KENNEL'S XUXA**

So why make bullies another breed? When the bulldog traits in the APBT are ALL allready there? (sigh) You can't perfect perfection.... Its like the Mrs. saying does my haircut make me look pretty? Or does this dress make me look pretty? You cant perfect perfection, you can only change you.. Its the same context. Does that make sense?*


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> THAT IS ONE GOOD LOOKING DOG!!!!! :goodpost:


Safe to say this is a classic bully... ????


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Dooney after some drag sledding.


NICE DOG!!! THIS is what they should look, all the bully line dogs I see brought up ADBA style look like this... I have only seen a few PKs has a couple, the old Chaos dogs remind me of bullies made for work, LOL.. This is a prime example and you should show Dooney off in more photos.. :clap:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Just the opposite...
> game bred APBTs that get the bully stigma ..
> Pictured on pg 151 of "the Truth About the American Pit Bull Terrier" (Stratton) according to many out there in the streets and online this dog is considered a BLUE and a BULLY LOL.get outta here. Slate blue with white chest. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [36613] :: ST B'S CHER CHER LA FEMME
> 
> ...


*

Makes sense. It did make me lol but i got it. But some ppl have turned it In a different direction with mixing other dogs In. One big boy I love Is Mayday and I emailed Mr. Aycart to see if he has anything available or coming up since nothing has been advertised online.*


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> NICE DOG!!! THIS is what they should look, all the bully line dogs I see brought up ADBA style look like this... I have only seen a few PKs has a couple, the old Chaos dogs remind me of bullies made for work, LOL.. This is a prime example and you should show Dooney off in more photos.. :clap:


Thanks but the truth is dooney has little less than a quarter of old RE in him the rest of what makes him is Jeep and Boudreaux. But people always call him a bully so I thought this thread was good for him. The people I got him from just didn't know what they had in his moma she was bout 75% jeep and they said well my big dog got loose and they tied now I have these pups to get rid of and look what i got out of the deal papers and all.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> alot of (fools) =D think this is a bully and I have heard of people wanting to breed there bullies to this dog; rofalao... just to continue breeding bully. whatevesONLINE PEDIGREES :: [135335] :: FREAKY DEAC


Dosia has some of those dogs in his ped on his sire's side.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Why would anyone think ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [135335] :: FREAKY DEAC that dog is a bully? It's clear looking at the dog and pedigree the dog is no where near a bully.

Why would people think this dog is a bully?


----------



## stusmom (Oct 25, 2010)

i don't show but we do wp with IWPA, would like to get into more pulls maybe with a different group but we're still doing ok, we walk him, drag pull and we have him pull a wagon with about 300 pounds in it 1-2 miles 3 times a week. i think he looks good for his body type and weight but he's the first pit i've owned. i love everyones dogs, very well bred. i have a question on food...we have 4 dogs, we used to feed them diamond lamb because it has no wheat no soy and no grain (i have a springer with wheat allergies) now i feed them all diamond hi-energy sporting dog formula which isn't the right choice for my 12 y/o springer but with 4 dogs, 1 with allergies, 1 senior, 1 athlete and 1 dog that will eat anything i don't really know what to buy to match all their needs. what do you all think about diamond? any and all advice would be welcomed and if you think i should switch and try something new, please like me know. i love diamond and price doesn't matter as we go through 40 lbs in a week anyways, but i just think i could do more for them.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

> Dosia has some of those dogs in his ped on his sire's side


Dosia's pimp.. He aint nothing but mack..  I love that dog since I've joined the forum.



> Why would people think this dog is a bully?


Thats what I sayin.. dunno about ppl sometimes.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Dooney after some drag sledding.


this dog just made my heart flutter lol, VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Aireal said:


> this dog just made my heart flutter lol, VERY NICE!!!


Aww I don't know what to say but thanks.:woof: he is pretty special to us too.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Aww I don't know what to say but thanks.:woof: he is pretty special to us too.


I really like him
He's awesome looking .


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=32133435lbs RE dogs true to form.. LOL RARITY indeed


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

mmmmm I love Dooney! Oh and Smokey, love him as well  I'd like me a dog with Smokey's structure ^o^


----------

